# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Συμφέρει το πέλλετ τόσο πολύ?

## chuckd

Καλημέρα.

Σε αναζήτηση εναλλακτικού τρόπου θέρμανσης του σπιτιού μου, όπως οι περισσότεροι, είχα προσανατολιστεί αρχικά σε αντλία θερμότητας.
Όμως προχθές είδα αυτό το υπολογιστικό εργαλείο
http://www.biomassenergy.gr/tools/pellets-calculator
το οποίο δίνει καλά αποτελέσματα για τα πέλλετ.

Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές? Έχει βάλει κανείς λέβητα πέλλετ για να δει τέτοιες διαφορές?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## leosedf

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67172
Ακριβώς από κάτω υπάρχει αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## chuckd

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.
Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σόμπες ή ξυλόσομπες, αλλά σε εγκαταστάσεις κεντρική θέρμανσης, με λέβητα-καυστήρα, για 4 διαμερίσματα.
Αντικατάσταση λέβητα πετρελαίου δηλαδή. Το θέμα είναι ισχύουν αυτά τα νούμερα στη διαφορά του κόστους θέρμανσης?

----------


## PCMan

Για μενα είναι ένα άχρηστο και ακριβό κάυσιμο. 

Διαβασε εδώ και βάλε σημερινές τιμές.

Για μενα το πιο καλό καύσιμο απο πλευράς τιμής/απόδοσης είναι το ξύλο.
Αν συγκρίνουμε τις τιμές για θερμαντική αξία 1 τόνου πετρελαίου, τότε οι τιμές έχουν ως εξης:
Πετρέλαιο 1400€ με τιμή 1,4€/λίτρο (1,3€-1,4€)
Ξύλα 320€ με τιμή 100€ ο τόνος (100€-140€) (μιλάει για απλό λέβητα, όχι πυρόλυσης, που σημαίνει ότι η απόδοση είναι μεγαλύτερη) (εκτός απο αυτό, κάποιοι όπως εμείς εδώ, δικαιούμαστε με 25€/τόνο κάθε χρόνο)
Πέλλετ 460€ με τιμή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση απο βουλγαρία 230€. (250€-350€)

Όπως θα διαβάσεις διάφορους που το χρησιμοποιούν, πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλό το πέλλετ για να αποδώσει όσο πρέπει.

Ένας απλός λέβητας πέλλετ έχει 2000€-3000€ και ίδια τιμή έχει ένας απλός λέβητας πυρόλυσης.
Το κακό με το ξύλο είναι ότι πρέπει να το γεμίζεις 1-2 φορές την μέρα ενώ ο πελλετ πάει και πάνω απο 10 μέρες. Είναι θέμα συνήθειας όμως. Παλιά με τις μασίνες κάθε 2 ώρες έβαζαν ξύλα κάθε 2 ώρες. Άσχημα ήταν? Αρκετά δεν καλομάθαμε?

Αντε να πεις, θα κάνω οικονομία και να φτιάχνω μόνος μου πέλλετ. Θα χρειαστείς πελλετομηχανή και θρυμματιστή. Στην περίπτωση μικρών κλαδιών μπορεί να ξεπεράσουμε τα 5000€. Αν θέλουμε να βάζουμε και κούτσουρα τότε το κόστος πάει αρκετά πάνω από 5000€ και δεν σταματάμε εδώ. Η πιο φτηνή πελλετομηχανή βγάζει το πολύ 50κιλα/ώρα και καίει 2,2kW. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να βγάλουμε 1 τόνο θα κάψουμε 44KW και όλο αυτό θα διαρκέσει 20 ώρες σύνολο. Προσθέστε και 1,5kW του θρυμματιστή με παραγωγή το πολύ 500κιλά και βγάλτε τα. Ύστερα πρέπει να ξέρεις τι ξύλα θα βάλεις μέσα και να πετύχεις και την υγρασία του.
Δεν συμφαίρει.

Πάντως όλοι οι γνωστοί μου που έβαλαν πελλετ, το έχουν πετάξει στην άκρη γιατί εκτός απο τα προβλήματα του(έχει και τέτοια) δεν αποδίδει όσο λένε οι πωλητές...

Όσο για την τιμή, ανηφορίζει συνέχεια και δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει, οπως και του ξύλου, μόνο που το ξύλο θα έχει πάντα χαμηλότερη τιμή και θα συμφαίρει ακόμα θα αν χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα απο το πελλετ.

----------


## toni31

Σκέψου όμως οτι 1Kg pellet = 1,8Kg ξερά ξύλα. Κανονικά το ξύλο πρέπει να κάτσει 18 μήνες, για όσους έχουν την πολυτέλεια να το κάνουν αλλιώς αλλάζει η αναλογία. 
Για το πετρέλαιο ούτε λόγος.

----------


## PCMan

> Σκέψου όμως οτι 1Kg pellet = 1,8Kg ξερά ξύλα. Κανονικά το ξύλο πρέπει να κάτσει 18 μήνες, για όσους έχουν την πολυτέλεια να το κάνουν αλλιώς αλλάζει η αναλογία. 
> Για το πετρέλαιο ούτε λόγος.



18 μήνες???? Μην τρελαθούμε..
Το φρεσκοκομμένα αν είναι λίγα σιγοκαίνε, αν είναι πολλά κρατάνε πάρα πολλές ώρες αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ανάψουν. Μετά απο 1-2 μήνες είναι μια χαρά για κάψιμο. Με εντελώς ξερά ξύλα, το ξύλο ναι μεν αποδίδει το μέγιστο αλλά γίνεται στάχτη σε χρόνο dt.
Καλοκαίρι είναι πολύ καλή περίοδος. Τότε αγοράζουν ξύλα οι πάντες. Άντε το πολύ μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο. Εμείς μια παρτίδα φέτος την πήραμε Οκτώβριο και δεν είχαμε κανένα θέμα.

----------


## genesis

> Με εντελώς ξερά ξύλα, το ξύλο ναι μεν αποδίδει το μέγιστο αλλά γίνεται στάχτη σε χρόνο dt.



Σε καλή ξυλόσομπα ή ενεργειακο τζάκι, η ταχύτητα καύσης εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τον φρέσκο αέρα που παίρνει η εστία καύσης (και αυτό συνήθως ρυθμίζεται) και όχι από το πόσο "ξερό" είναι το καύσιμο.
Βεβαίως εξαρτάται και από αυτό αλλά το ζητούμενο γενικά είναι να είναι είναι όσο πιο ξερό γίνεται. Στα πελλετς / μπικέτες καλής ποιότητας η υγρασία είναι κάτω από 10% ενώ στα ξύλα σπάνια πέφτει κάτω από 25 - 30%.

----------


## toni31

> 18 μήνες???? Μην τρελαθούμε..
> Το φρεσκοκομμένα αν είναι λίγα σιγοκαίνε, αν είναι πολλά κρατάνε πάρα πολλές ώρες αλλά είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ανάψουν. Μετά απο 1-2 μήνες είναι μια χαρά για κάψιμο. Με εντελώς ξερά ξύλα, το ξύλο ναι μεν αποδίδει το μέγιστο αλλά γίνεται στάχτη σε χρόνο dt.
> Καλοκαίρι είναι πολύ καλή περίοδος. Τότε αγοράζουν ξύλα οι πάντες. Άντε το πολύ μέχρι Σεπτέμβριο. Εμείς μια παρτίδα φέτος την πήραμε Οκτώβριο και δεν είχαμε κανένα θέμα.



Ω..ναι 18 μήνες, όταν κόβεις το ξύλο έχει 75% υγρασία και δεν το θέλουμε αυτό.
Οι μπριγκέτες όντως έχουν κάτω απο 10% υγρασία και πολλοί που έχουν ξήλα με αρκετή υγρασία σπάνε και καμιά μπριγκέτα μέσα να κρατάει.
Το τζάκι θέλει φλόγα και το μπάρμπεκιου κάρβουνο το αντίθετο θα μας κάψει το φαγητό και δεν θα ζεσταθούμε.





> Σε καλή ξυλόσομπα ή ενεργειακο τζάκι, η ταχύτητα καύσης εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τον φρέσκο αέρα που παίρνει η εστία καύσης (και αυτό συνήθως ρυθμίζεται) και όχι από το πόσο "ξερό" είναι το καύσιμο.
> Βεβαίως εξαρτάται και από αυτό αλλά το ζητούμενο γενικά είναι να είναι είναι όσο πιο ξερό γίνεται. Στα πελλετς / μπικέτες καλής ποιότητας η υγρασία είναι κάτω από 10% ενώ στα ξύλα σπάνια πέφτει κάτω από 25 - 30%.

----------


## A--15

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλές ζεστές γιορτές.
Χρησιμοποιώ και τα δυο. Έχω και πελλετς αλλά και τζάκι. Ο λόγος που υπάρχει το τζάκι , είναι για να το δουλεύω εγώ, μιας και η μεταφορά, η στοίβαξια, αλλά ακόμα και το άναμμα, είναι μια δύσκολη υπόθεση , ειδικά για μια γυναίκα. Έτσι λοιπόν, αποφασίσαμε από το 2010 να βάλουμε πολλές μιας και τότε δεν μας τα έπαιρναν χοντρά οι κυβερνήσεις μας ,μετά από πολύ διάβασμα, ψάξιμο,  μελέτες. Ενδεικτικά μιλώντας, για να ζεσταθούν τον χειμώνα οι γυναίκες μου χρειαζόμουν 5000 εύρο καύσιμο πετρέλαιο όπου σε αυτά τα έξοδα δεν συγκαταλέγονταν η συντήρηση από διαφόρους αλμπάνηδες  και θερμουδραυλικοκεφαλους μαστόρους. Το κόστος για τον καυστήρα ΝΑΙ, είναι σαφώς υψηλό. Κόστισε μαζί με τη μελέτη, την εγκατάσταση, αλλά και τις ανάλογες τετραοδες βαλβίδες κοντά στα 6,000 ευρώ. Το σπίτι που αρκείτε να ζεσταίνει είναι χωρίς το υπόγειο 200 περίπου μ2. Έτσι Επιλέχτηκε ένας  καινούργιος λεβητας /καυστήρας πελλετ με ωφέλιμη ισχύς στο νερό 7,5/24 kw, (Ωφέλιμη ονομαστική ισχύς» (εκφραζόμενη σε kW): Η μέγιστη θερμική ισχύς, την οποία αναφέρει και εγγυάται ο κατασκευαστής, ως παρεχόμενη κατά τη συνεχή λειτουργία με ταυτόχρονη τήρηση της ωφέλιμης απόδοσης που προσδιορίζεται από τον κατασκευαστή)  και συνολική ωφέλιμη ισχύς 24KW (όποιος θέλει την εταιρία ας στείλει πμ) Ο καυστήρας έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι καίει έως ( στα πολλά κρύα) 60 με 63 κιλά πελλετς στις 24 ώρες.  Κύριοι έκανα απόσβεση σε δυο χρόνια, και οι γυναίκες μου σταμάτησαν να κρυώνουν και να μουρμουρούν φυσικά. Σταθερά στους 24 βαθμούς καίει μέρα νύχτα. Αν με ρωτήσετε το μηνιαίο κόστος τότε θα σας πω πως ανέρχεται περίπου από 630 έως 730 ευρώ.
Η φωτιά εκτός από το να ζεσταίνει, είναι και συντρόφια. Παρόλα αυτά όμως δεν είναι και το καλύτερο. Ας δούμε γιατί. Είναι γνωστό, ότι ο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα είναι κατά μεγάλο μέρος υπεύθυνο για το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. Κατά την καύση ορυκτών καυσίμων, το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα απελευθερώνεται, είτε πρόκειται για πετρέλαιο, φυσικό αέριο, άνθρακα ή ξύλο. Παρά το γεγονός ότι η καύση ξύλου εκπέμπει διοξείδιο του άνθρακα κατά την καύση, το πλεονέκτημα των συστημάτων θέρμανσης με πελλετς ξύλου βρίσκεται στην ικανότητα των φυτών να απορροφούν την ίδια ποσότητα σε CO2 που εκπέμπουν κατά την καύση τους, συνεπώς η καύση των πελλετς ξύλου είναι σε CO2 ουδέτερη. Παρά το γεγονός ότι η καύση ξύλου εκπέμπει διοξείδιο του άνθρακα κατά την καύση, το πλεονέκτημα των συστημάτων θέρμανσης με πελλετς ξύλου βρίσκεται στην ικανότητα των φυτών να απορροφούν την ίδια ποσότητα σε CO2 που εκπέμπουν κατά την καύση τους, συνεπώς η καύση των πελλετς ξύλου είναι σε CO2 ουδέτερη. Κατά την καύση των πελλετς ξύλου σε σύγκριση με άλλα ορυκτά καύσιμα εκπέμπονται σε χαμηλότερες ποσότητες διοξειδίου του θείου, το οποίο προκαλεί την όξινη βροχή και την καταστροφή των δασών, κλπ. 
Το κατωθι από απόσπασμα είναι από τον Διπλ. μηχανολόγος μηχανικόςΑ. Μουρτσιάδη που διμοσιευθικε το 2010, και θα συμφωνισω απολυτα με τον Κωστα (genesis)   το ξυλο εχει τα κατωθι χαρακτιριστικα¨
_Υγρασία_ – είναι η περιεκτικότητα του ξύλου σε νερό. Έχει μεγάλη επίδραση στη θερμογόνο δύναμη του ξύλου, καθόσον το νερό, που περιέχει το ξύλο, για να εξατμιστεί καταναλώνει μέρος της θερμικής ενέργειας που παράγεται κατά την καύση του ξύλου (2,5 MJ/kg νερού), με συνέπεια τη μείωση της ωφέλιμης θερμότητας, που παράγεται κατά την καύση. Όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι η υγρασία τόσο πιο μικρή είναι η θερμογόνος δύναμη του ξύλου. 

Η υγρασία του ξύλου κυμαίνεται συνήθως από 20 έως 65%. Ξύλο με υγρασία μεγαλύτερη του 80% δεν καίγεται πλέον από μόνο του.

_Πυκνότητα_ – είναι η μάζα του ενός m3 ξύλου. Η πυκνότητα, τόσο του πρωτογενούς ξύλου, όσο και των αποβλήτων του, είναι μικρότερη του νερού.

_Θερμογόνος δύναμη_ – είναι η ποσότητα θερμικής ενέργειας που παράγεται από την καύση ενός κιλού ξύλου καθώς όλο το νερό που περιέχει αυτό εξατμίζεται. Η θερμογόνος δύναμη του ξύλου μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με το είδος και το τμήμα του δένδρου από το οποίο προέρχεται το ξύλο Όπως προαναφέρθηκε, μεγάλη επίδραση στη θερμογόνο δύναμη του ξύλου έχει και η περιεκτικότητα του σε νερό (υγρασία).

Για να μην χαλάσω όμως το χατίρι κανενός, ορίστε δυο φωτογραφίες από το κάτω τζάκι ( έχω και στην κρεβατοκάμαρα!!!!) που δυστυχώς λόγο ταξιδιών δεν μπορώ να χαρώ. Το τζάκι αυτό μπορεί να κάψει και 1000 κιλά σε 15 μέρες για πλακά.

Μετά τιμής
Κωνσταντίνοςtzaki 1.jpgtzaki 2.jpg

----------


## micalis

Εδω στην ΑΡΤΑ,εχουμε γεμισει με λεβητες που καινε ΠΥΡΗΝΑ ΕΛΙΑΣ.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Παιδες..υπαρχουν λεβητες που μπορεις να βαλεις μεσα οτι θελεις δλδ και πελετ και ξυλο και οτι αλλο θες..μια ματια στο νετ και θα  λυθουν ολες οι αποριες/Οποτε βαζετε εναν τετοιο λεβητα καιτε ξυλο  μετα πελετ  και κανετε την συγκριση

----------


## kpetros

πελλετ , ξυλα , πλαστικα , ξυλα με λαδομπογιες 

αμα υπαρχουν τετοιοι λεβητες που λες , μαλλον πρεπει να τους απαγορευσουν

----------


## teo_GR

παιδιά το παλικάρι είναι ΑΘΗΝΆ που σημαίνει 160 ο τόνος χωρίς ΦΠΑ το ξύλο στην καλύτερη άρα τα 25 και 100 άστα.
ακόμα ο ανθρωπος ειπε 4 ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ. αρα ποιος θα κουβαλαει ξυλα ποιος θα γεμιζει το λεβιτα και ποιος θα αδειαζει την ατελειωτη σταχτη.
και φυσικά ποιος θα ανάβει το λέβητα? ξέχνα το. το πελλετ μια από τα ίδια με μικρή διαφορά. ακόμα το πελλετ δεν είναι και τόσο φιλικό γιατί ο φίλος δεν υπολόγισε τη μόλυνση από την επεξεργασία και συσκευσια, το πελλετ δεν φυτρώνει δουλεύουν μηχανήματα που καίνε ρεύμα για να φτιαχτει. για μενα αν η περιοχη σου το υποστηρίζει, φυάσικο αέριο, μονόδρομος. αλλιώς καλα κλιματιστικά που ετσι κι αλλιώς τα χρειαζεσε για το καλοκαίρι οπότε δεν τιθετε και θέμα απόσβεσις.
πάντα φιλικά και με σεβασμοί.

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Mαλιστα ο πυρηνας εχει και πιο πολλες θερμιδες, και ειναι και πιο φθηνος 120 ευρω ο τονος, σε αντιθεση με το πελλετ που το πουλανε 330 ευρο οτονος.

----------


## kpetros

και μετα βγαινεις στην αθηνα και βλεπεις ενα νεφος , 
μα καλα ολος ο κοσμος ξυλα και πελλετ καει ? 
απο που ερχοντε ολα αυτα τα ξυλα εχει αναρωτιθει κανεις ? γιατι αμφιβαλλω ο ρυθμος καταναλωσης να ειναι μικροτερος απο την αναπτυξη των δεντρων 

και γιατι να κατσεις να κανεις τετοια εγκατασταση ? 
πλεον τα κλιματιστηκα εχουν πολυ καλες τιμες , +οτι θα σε καλυψουν και το καλοκαιρι

----------


## Nikolaskn

Το ξυλο η πελετ συμφερει εναντι του πετρελαιου...αλλα απαγορευεται στην Αθηνα.Τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν οταν το εψαξα.Το ρευμα θα παρει τον ανηφορο γιατι ολος ο κοσμος εχει στραφει στα κλιματιστικα

----------


## kpetros

παραμενουν ομως να ειναι ακομα κερδωφορα τα κλιματιστικα , 
ειδικα αμα τα λειτουργεις με συνεπεια  , γιατι αμα ειναι να εχεις 3-4 κλιματιστικα ανοιχτα ολοι μερα , αντε γεια 
ομως αμα εχεις παραδειγμα , κλιματιστικο στο σαλονι , απο απογευμα μεχρι βραδακι , και μετα το κλεινεις , και αναβεις ενα μικρο στην κρεβατοκαμαρα για το βραδυ , ισα ισα να μην επιτρεπει να ξεπαγιασεις , νομιζω ειναι οκ , θα πληρωσεις καμαι 150 παραπανω ρευμα , αλαλ δεν συγκρινετε στα 300++ μηνιαια του πετρελαιου

----------


## teo_GR

ακριβός επειδη ανέβηκε και το πελλετ θα ανεβεί και η τιμή του.
βλέπε αέριο κίνησης.

----------


## picdev

Το νέφος στην αθήνα θα γίνει αρκετά επικίνδυνο , όπως είχε γίνει στην αγγλία το 50-52, τότε χιλιάδες άνθρωποι έχασαν τη ζωή τους απο τις καύσεις ξύλων και απο τότε απαγορεύτηκε η καύση ξύλων στο λονδίνο,
φέτος δεν έχουμε δει τίποτα γιατί δεν έκανε βαρύ χειμώνα, οι κυβερνώντες έχουν πραγματικά άγνοια , μαλάκινση μην πώ γιατί έτσι και τα έσοδα απο τους φόρους μειώθηκαν και τα δάση θα ξηλωθούν και ζωές θα κινδυνεύσουν.
Θα βάλουν μυαλό αλλά θα γίνει το κακό πρώτα.
Ποια χώρα στο ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο καίει ξύλα στις πόλεις για θέρμανση ? 
Κάποια πράγματα τα παίρνουμε στο φλου αλλά πάμε πίσω απο 50 χρόνια και.

Απο εκεί και πέρα ο άνθρωπος συνηθίζει, εμείς τι καλές εποχές είχαμε θερμοκρασία 18-19 βαθμούς , τώρα είμαστε στους 14 βαθμούς και μου φένεται οκ, αν κρυώσω λίγο ανάβω για μισή ώρα το κλιματιστικό στο δωμάτιο  , αυτά τα 24 που ακούω μου φαίνονται υπερβολή 

Κάτι που έκανε ένας γνωστός απο επαρχία , πήρε έναν καυστήρα thermostal mini bio-30 με κάθετα τούμπο,
αυτός καίει βιομάζα και πήρε και ένα τόνο πυρήνα , με 200ε-300ε και τέλειωσε η υπόθεση.
Ο καυστήρας είναι ελληνικής εταιρείας και όσοι το έχουν βάλει λένε καλά λόγια.
Κόστος 3000ε περίπου google it, έχει αυτόματο καθαρισμό των τούμπο με ένα μοχλό

Μην απορήσετε αν σε κανένα εξάμηνο μπει φόρος στα πέλετ , δεν ειναι χαζοί οι άνθωποι (λέμε τώρα)

----------


## firewalker

Τα κλιματιστικά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αποτελούν λύση. Το δικό μου τουλάχιστον όταν κάνει γερό κρύο έξω σταματά να αποδίδει. Δεν προλαβαίνει να φύγει η υγρασία από την έξω μονάδα, παγώνει στις κυψέλες και...

Με έναν καυστήρα πέλετ που φτιάξαμε με τον κουμπάρο μόνοι μας (που λογικά δεν θα έχει την απόδοση ενός έτοιμου) το κόστος θέρμανσης της οικίας έπεσε στο μισό σε σχέση με το πετρέλαιο. Πάντως παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο η ποιότητα του πέλετ.

----------


## moutoulos

> Το δικό μου τουλάχιστον όταν κάνει γερό κρύο έξω σταματά να αποδίδει. 
> Δεν προλαβαίνει να φύγει η υγρασία από την έξω μονάδα, παγώνει στις κυψέλες και...



Λογικό είναι ...

Όταν έχει έξω 3 oC και βάζουμε το Air Condition στους 30 oC, αυτά παθαίνει.
Αν όμως το βάλεις στους 18-20 oC, θα δουλεύει τέλεια.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Υ.Γ:

Με τρελαίνει και το αντίστροφο ...

έξω 38 oC
Air Condition στους 16 oC  :Head:

----------


## firewalker

Το δικό μου στους 19 το έχω εγώ. Παγώνει αρκετά γρήγορα έξω. Το βλέπεις (στο δικό μου) όμως αμέσως. Αν έχει πολύ κρύο/ζέστη έξω πέφτει κατακόρυφα η απόδοση του. Δεν ξέρω αν τα ποιο καινούρια είναι καλύτερα σε αυτόν τον τομέα. Γενικά με τα κλιματιστικά είναι "λίγο φαύλος κύκλος".

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χρόνια σας πολλά .... σε όλους υγεία και εύχομαι πάντα γεμάτες τσέπες ..
Προσθέτω την δική μου "περιπέτεια" με απλή αερόθερμη σόμπα Πέλλετ την οποία την έχω 1 χρόνο . Και ξαφνικά έσβησαν τα πάντα ... ούτε το καντράν έδειχνε τίποτα και φυσικά έσβησε . 
Ευτυχώς πιάνουν τα χέρια μου ... την πασπάτεψα από δω .... την χούφτωσα από εκεί .... και εντόπισα 2 αδύνατα σημεία .
1) Είχε καεί μια ασφάλεια (γυαλάκι 4Α) μέσα στην πλακέτα του 
2) Στην συνέχεια έψαξα να δω , τον λόγο που κάηκε η ασφάλεια και σταμάτησε η σόμπα, και είδα την αντίσταση (που είναι για την ανάφλεξη προσάναμμα ) ... όπου έδειχνε λιωμένη και σκασμένη .
3) Πάω σε ηλεκτρολογικό κατάστημα , βρήκα την ασφάλεια (γυαλάκι) .... και όσο για την αντίσταση θα την φέρουν με παραγγελία , και σαν μια πρόχειρη εκτίμηση μου είπαν ότι αυτή η αντίσταση ίσως κοστίσει περίπου 50 ευρώ. Παναγία μου είπα .... με 50 ευρώ θα έπαιρνα 150 κιλά πέλλετ .. τέλος πάντων.
Αυτά για το κυρίως θέμα (συμφέρει το πέλλετ τόσο πολύ?)

Πρέπει να επισημάνω και τα εξής 
Στο σπίτι έχω ήδη λέβητα .... αλλά όταν άκουσα ότι το πετρέλαιο ανέβηκε στο κόστος του ... σαν την κηροζίνη...
είπα ας πάρω μια τέτοια και θα την χρησιμοποιώ σε μικρότερους χώρους π.χ. σε 2 "δεμένα δωμάτια " ... αντί για όλο το σπίτι π.χ. από κάποιες ώρες που δεν είμαστε π.χ. στην σαλοτραπεζαρία ή στους διαδρόμους του σπιτιού .... κτλ και να λειτουργεί η σόμπα Πέλλετ μόνο στα 2 "δεμένα " δωμάτια π.χ. κρεββατοκάμαρα και γραφείο .

Όμως αυτό είχε ένα κακό .... επειδή η σόμπα δούλευε σε μικρότερο χώρο από ότι σήκωνε σε Kwh (ή όπως αλλιώς το λένε ) .
Η σόμπα για 1 χρόνο έκανε πολλές σύντομες παύσεις ... λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου , όπου τα ζέσταινε τα 2 δωμάτια πολύ γρήγορα και έσβηνε κανονικά από τον θερμοστάτη του .... αλλά και ξεκινούσε πολλαπλάσιες φορές συγκριτικά με τον κανονικό χώρο όπου θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει. 
Οπότε αυτό το πράγμα κατέστρεψε πολύ νωρίς την αντίσταση (προσάναμμα) .

Τα παραπάνω τα σημείωσα και τα έγραψα ... για το καλό όλων .... γιατί πολλά "καλά " ακούμε από διάφορους .... αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι αλλιώς στην πράξη και πρέπει κάποιοι να τα γνωρίζουν .... γιατί αν είναι κάθε χρόνο π.χ. να αλλάζεις και από 1 αντίσταση (προσανάμματος) ... ωιμέεεε!!

ΥΓ προς το παρόν μέχρι να έρθει η αντίσταση από την (παραγγελία ) ... έκανα το εξής . 
1) Άλλαξα την ασφάλεια (γυαλάκι) 
2) Στούμπωσα την υποδοχή όπου στηρίζονταν η αντίσταση .
3) Και με προσωρινό προσάναμμα με βαμβάκι και οινόπνευμα την άναψα κανονικά και λειτουργεί κανονικά . Απλά ανέβασα και τον θερμοστάτη σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό (για να μην ξανασβήσει) ... και άνοιξα τα "δεμένα δωμάτια" να επικοινωνούν και με τον υπόλοιπο χώρο. Γιατί το πετρέλαιο δεν αστειεύεται.
Καλή χρονιά.

----------

genesis (27-12-12)

----------


## picdev

50e για μία αντίσταση προθέρμανσης?  :Huh:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 50e για μία αντίσταση προθέρμανσης?



Εκτίμηση είναι ... όταν με το καλό έρθει (και υπάρχει) ... δεν θα παραλείψω να δώσω την οριστική του τιμή .

Πάντως ψάχνω στο ιντερνέτ να εντοπίσω παρόμοιες αντιστάσεις (ασχέτως μάρκας) αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά για να δω πόσο περίπου έχουν.... είδωμεν !!

Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε εμένα πιάνουν τα χέρια μου και τα βγάζω πέρα ....
Τι γίνεται με αυτούς που δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια τους? και θα υποχρεώνονται να φέρνουν μάστορα για τέτοιου είδους βλάβες ? ..... Ωιιιιιμμεεεε !!!

Μην μου χαλάσει και κανένας (μύλος φέτος ) .... θα κλάψουν μάνες με αυτά τα περίφημα .... Πέλλετ !!

----------


## vasilllis

> Λογικό είναι ...
> 
> Όταν έχει έξω 3 oC και βάζουμε το Air Condition στους 30 oC, αυτά παθαίνει.
> Αν όμως το βάλεις στους 18-20 oC, θα δουλεύει τέλεια.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Υ.Γ:
> 
> Με τρελαίνει και το αντίστροφο ...
> 
> ...



αυτοι ειναι οι λεγομενοι ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΙ?? που κοιτουν την πρασινη ενεργεια.

Ξεχασες να αναφερεις ,οτι τον χειμωνα γυρνανε με το σωβρακο και το καλοκαιρι ,εχουν και ανοικτο ενα παραθυρο γιατι τους πειραζει η ψυξη.





> Εκτίμηση είναι ... όταν με το καλό έρθει (και υπάρχει) ... δεν θα παραλείψω να δώσω την οριστική του τιμή .
> 
> Πάντως ψάχνω στο ιντερνέτ να εντοπίσω παρόμοιες αντιστάσεις (ασχέτως μάρκας) αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά για να δω πόσο περίπου έχουν.... είδωμεν !!
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε εμένα πιάνουν τα χέρια μου και τα βγάζω πέρα ....
> Τι γίνεται με αυτούς που δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια τους? και θα υποχρεώνονται να φέρνουν μάστορα για τέτοιου είδους βλάβες ? ..... Ωιιιιιμμεεεε !!!
> 
> Μην μου χαλάσει και κανένας (μύλος φέτος ) .... θα κλάψουν μάνες με αυτά τα περίφημα .... Πέλλετ !!



για δωσε κανενα τυπο μηπως βρουμε καμια πηγη.

Σωστα εγραψες τις παρατηρησεις σου εδω,οτι πρεπει να συμπεριλαβουμε και τις ζημιεσ στα εξοδα.

Φαντασου να χαλασει και καμια daikin altherma,ποιον ψυκτικο να φωναξεις???

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Solara ECO spar (6KW) Ιταλική μου φαίνεται είναι η σόμπα .... μπήκα στις σχετικές του τύπου ιστοσελίδες για τυχόν ανταλλακτικά για αυτές ... αλλά από ότι φαίνεται το ενδιαφέρων αυτών των εταιριών + των Ελλήνων πωλητών , σταματάει αφού την έχεις χρυσοπληρώσει .... από εκεί και πέρα φάτε μάτια ψάρια .... από εξυπηρέτηση .
Με λίγα λόγια συνιστώ μερικώς αυτές τις σόμπες μόνο σε αυτούς που πιάνουν τα χέρια τους ή έχουν κάποιο γνωστό φίλο που σκαμπάζει από αυτά.... γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα κλαίνε την μοίρα τους.
Αν χαλάσει μια αντίσταση (προθέρμανσης) ή κάποιο από τα 3 μοτέρ (βεντιλατέρ ) που έχει επάνω και τίποτα αισθητήρες ... κάτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τα δικά μας χέρια ...  αλλά αλίμονο αν χαλάσει ή καταστραφεί η πλακέτα του .... και άντε να δούμε πόσο θα έχει αυτή αν την βρούμε διαθέσιμη

----------


## toni31

> Solara ECO spar (6KW) Ιταλική μου φαίνεται είναι η σόμπα .... μπήκα στις σχετικές του τύπου ιστοσελίδες για τυχόν ανταλλακτικά για αυτές ... αλλά από ότι φαίνεται το ενδιαφέρων αυτών των εταιριών + των Ελλήνων πωλητών , σταματάει αφού την έχεις χρυσοπληρώσει .... από εκεί και πέρα φάτε μάτια ψάρια .... από εξυπηρέτηση .
> Με λίγα λόγια συνιστώ μερικώς αυτές τις σόμπες μόνο σε αυτούς που πιάνουν τα χέρια τους ή έχουν κάποιο γνωστό φίλο που σκαμπάζει από αυτά.... γιατί σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα κλαίνε την μοίρα τους.
> Αν χαλάσει μια αντίσταση (προθέρμανσης) ή κάποιο από τα 3 μοτέρ (βεντιλατέρ ) που έχει επάνω και τίποτα αισθητήρες ... κάτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τα δικά μας χέρια ...  αλλά αλίμονο αν χαλάσει ή καταστραφεί η πλακέτα του .... και άντε να δούμε πόσο θα έχει αυτή αν την βρούμε διαθέσιμη



Εγγύηση δεν έχει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εγγύηση δεν έχει?



Πρέπει να έχει λήξει η εγγύηση .... αλλά και αν ακόμη υποθέσουμε ότι είχε εγγύηση . 
Από τα λίγα που είχα διαβάσει μέσα στους όρους της εγγύησης .... έλεγε περίπου κάτι τέτοιο ... ότι δεν είναι καλό να βάζουμε τις σόμπες σε κλειστούς χώρους και μικρούς .... δηλαδή ο χώρος πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται (στα τετραγωνικά μέτρα) σύμφωνα με τα Kw της κάθε είδους σόμπας κτλ

Και το ήξερα και το είχα καταλάβει από την αρχή για ποιόν ακριβώς λόγο θέσανε αυτόν τον όρο της εγγύησης .... γιατί προφανώς την εταιρία την "πονάει" αυτή η σοβαρή αδυναμία του να μπορεί με άνεση να κόβει και να ξεκινά ανάλογα τις συνθήκες με άνεση , χωρίς να ζορίζει μόνιμα την αντίσταση έναυσης (προθέρμανσης). 
Στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα πιστεύω μελλοντικά από αυτήν την αιτία και ανεξαρτήτως μάρκας όσο καλή και αν είναι . θα δημιουργηθούν κακές εντυπώσεις για τέτοιου είδους σόμπες. όσο και καλή να είναι αυτή η αντίσταση (προθέρμανσης) . Πιστεύω ότι ο ρόλος αυτής της αντίστασης είναι για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα να πυρακτώνεται μέχρι να καούν τα πρώτα πέλλετ .... μετά σβήνει .... αλλά αυτή δυστυχώς συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται μέσα στο "καμίνι" της καύσης και της φωτιάς .... και είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να καταστραφεί και πάλι και είναι σαν να έχει ημερομηνία λήξης .

----------


## tsimpidas

> Λογικό είναι ...
> 
> Όταν έχει έξω 3 oC και βάζουμε το Air Condition στους 30 oC, αυτά παθαίνει.
> Αν όμως το βάλεις στους 18-20 oC, θα δουλεύει τέλεια.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Υ.Γ:
> 
> Με τρελαίνει και το αντίστροφο ...
> 
> ...





ενδοιασμος,, :Confused1:  

αν τοποθετήσουμε το κλιματιστικό στην βόρεια πλευρά του σπιτιού θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση το καλοκαίρι

αν το τοποθετήσουμε στην νότια πλευρά θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση τον χειμώνα,,

----------


## toni31

> Πρέπει να έχει λήξει η εγγύηση .... αλλά και αν ακόμη υποθέσουμε ότι είχε εγγύηση . 
> Από τα λίγα που είχα διαβάσει μέσα στους όρους της εγγύησης .... έλεγε περίπου κάτι τέτοιο ... ότι δεν είναι καλό να βάζουμε τις σόμπες σε κλειστούς χώρους και μικρούς .... δηλαδή ο χώρος πρέπει να ανταποκρίνεται (στα τετραγωνικά μέτρα) σύμφωνα με τα Kw της κάθε είδους σόμπας κτλ
> 
> Και το ήξερα και το είχα καταλάβει από την αρχή για ποιόν ακριβώς λόγο θέσανε αυτόν τον όρο της εγγύησης .... γιατί προφανώς την εταιρία την "πονάει" αυτή η σοβαρή αδυναμία του να μπορεί με άνεση να κόβει και να ξεκινά ανάλογα τις συνθήκες με άνεση , χωρίς να ζορίζει μόνιμα την αντίσταση έναυσης (προθέρμανσης). 
> Στο παραπάνω πρόβλημα πιστεύω μελλοντικά από αυτήν την αιτία και ανεξαρτήτως μάρκας όσο καλή και αν είναι . θα δημιουργηθούν κακές εντυπώσεις για τέτοιου είδους σόμπες. όσο και καλή να είναι αυτή η αντίσταση (προθέρμανσης) . Πιστεύω ότι ο ρόλος αυτής της αντίστασης είναι για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα να πυρακτώνεται μέχρι να καούν τα πρώτα πέλλετ .... μετά σβήνει .... αλλά αυτή δυστυχώς συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται μέσα στο "καμίνι" της καύσης και της φωτιάς .... και είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να καταστραφεί και πάλι και είναι σαν να έχει ημερομηνία λήξης .



Για πόσα μέτρα την έχεις? Βρήκα ένα φυλλάδιο που την δίνει για 130 μέτρα!!! 6Kw?? μου φαίνεται πολύ.   Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για πόσα μέτρα την έχεις? Βρήκα ένα φυλλάδιο που την δίνει για 130 μέτρα!!! 6Kw?? μου φαίνεται πολύ.   Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?



Το φυλλάδιο το είδα και εγώ , δεν αναφέρει 130 μέτρα αλλά 60 μέτρα ... κάτι λάθος θα είδες. Στα 130 μέτρα ίσως να αποδίδει όπως λένε .... μόνο όταν ο κόσμος πηγαίνει στα μπάνια !! ή αν ο χώρος των 130 τμ είναι σε 13 όροφη μεζονέτα !

Την χρησιμοποιώ για 2 δωμάτια περίπου 15 τμ το καθένα δηλαδή για 30 τμ σύνολο 
την έχω δοκιμάσει και για όλο το σπίτι που είναι 90 τμ (καθαρό ) ... αλλά την "κρατάει την θερμοκρασία " στα όρια των 18 - 19 βαθμών κελσίου , όταν ο καιρός είναι μαλακός χωρίς πολύ δυνατά κρύα. Στα πολλά κρύα ... περιορίζομαι στα 2 δωμάτια . Και μιλάμε για σπίτι όπου δεν έχει και ιδανικές συνθήκες μονώσεων , αφού το διαμέρισμα μου βρίσκεται στον 1ο όροφο , και ακριβώς πάνω από μια πυλωτή , όπου το πάτωμα " μπάζει " κρύα από τα πλακάκια του.

----------


## toni31

Έχεις δίκιο 60 αναφέρει στα αριστερά δεν το πρόσεξα, λέω και εγώ τι σόμπα είναι αυτή!! :Confused1:

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν είναι ρυθμιζόμενη η ισχύς εξόδου?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν είναι ρυθμιζόμενη η ισχύς εξόδου?



Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις για το ... (ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύς εξόδου) ... θα εννοείς εκτός της κλασσικής ρύθμισης με τον θερμοστάτη .... αλλά από τις άλλες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις π.χ. ταχύτητα περιστροφής του μύλου για την ποσότητα των Πέλλετ.... για ταχύτητα  ανεμιστήρων κτλ ... τα δοκίμασα και αυτά ... αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές , έπειτα ότι πειράζεις σε αυτά , πέραν των εργοστασιακών στάνταρ ρυθμίσεων έχουμε διάφορα άλλα προβλήματα σβήνει κτλ.
Το θέμα μας δεν είναι εκεί ... αλλά το ότι έχω επιβεβαιώσει ότι αυτή η αντίσταση προθέρμανσης θα μου δημιουργεί μελλοντικά προβλήματα συνεχώς .
Δεν ξέρω για άλλους τύπους σόμπας όπου μπορεί να τις έχουν περισσότερο καιρό σε λειτουργία  από ότι την δική μου και να μην είχαν μέχρι τώρα προβλήματα σε αυτό το θέμα , και να είναι θέμα ποιότητας της αντίστασης ή κατασκευαστική λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## toni31

Ηδικιά μου ρυθμίζει ροή πελλετ και ροή αέρα με ταχύτητες 1,2,3,4,5. Όλα αλλάζουν αν βάλεις χέρι... δεν είναι και τίποτα τραγικό η φιλοσοφία της, πάνω σε έναν Atmel στηρίζεται.

----------


## vasilllis

> Κατάλαβα τι θέλεις να πεις για το ... (ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύς εξόδου) ... θα εννοείς εκτός της κλασσικής ρύθμισης με τον θερμοστάτη .... αλλά από τις άλλες επιπλέον ρυθμίσεις π.χ. ταχύτητα περιστροφής του μύλου για την ποσότητα των Πέλλετ.... για ταχύτητα  ανεμιστήρων κτλ ... τα δοκίμασα και αυτά ... αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές , έπειτα ότι πειράζεις σε αυτά , πέραν των εργοστασιακών στάνταρ ρυθμίσεων έχουμε διάφορα άλλα προβλήματα σβήνει κτλ.
> Το θέμα μας δεν είναι εκεί ... αλλά το ότι έχω επιβεβαιώσει ότι αυτή η αντίσταση προθέρμανσης θα μου δημιουργεί μελλοντικά προβλήματα συνεχώς .
> Δεν ξέρω για άλλους τύπους σόμπας όπου μπορεί να τις έχουν περισσότερο καιρό σε λειτουργία  από ότι την δική μου και να μην είχαν μέχρι τώρα προβλήματα σε αυτό το θέμα , και να είναι θέμα ποιότητας της αντίστασης ή κατασκευαστική λεπτομέρεια.



σιγουρα τοσο καιρο θα την ξερεις καλα να την χρησιμοποιεις.Δεν ειχα ποτε πελλετ οποτε δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω με σιγουρια.
το ανεφερα επειδη εχω δει οτι ολες εχουν μαξ-μιν καταναλωση.Και στην δικη σου ειδα οτι μαξ εχεις 1,5 και μιν. εχεις 0,4.Ειναι πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα και πιστευω οτι η ισχυς των 0,4kg/h ειναι 2-3kW? δεν ειναι ιδανικο αυτο για 30m3 ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> η ισχυς των 0,4kg/h ειναι 2-3kW? δεν ειναι ιδανικο αυτο για 30m3 ?



Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι 2-3 KW περίπου , μου δίνει με λίγα λόγια την εντύπωση ότι ο ζεστός αέρας που βγαίνει από την σόμπα αυτή ... σαν να δουλεύουν ταυτόχρονα 2 ηλεκτρικά αερόθερμα (μίνι ) των 2KW έκαστο . Οπότε δεν είναι δύσκολο κάποιος να φανταστεί στο τι απόδοση θα έχουν π.χ. από ένα τέτοιο (ηλεκτρικό αερόθερμο) σε κάθε δωμάτιο των 15 τμ. (όταν αυτά λειτουργούν συνεχώς )

Ακόμη και όταν αυτή η σόμπα σβήσει από τον θερμοστάτη του .... συνεχίζει να βγάζει ζεστό αέρα . Την έχω την σόμπα ειδικά στα Σαββατοκύριακα που είμαι στο σπίτι να δουλεύει όλο το 24ωρο και αυτό βγάζει συνεχώς τον ζεστό του αέρα. 

Ως απόδοση θέρμανσης είναι ιδανικό θα έλεγα για 30 και 60 τετραγωνικά .... με την διαφορά ότι σε μικρότερους χώρους όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω π.χ. στα 15τμ μόνο ή στα 30τμ .... εκεί το "χαλάει " λίγο , γιατί κόβει την καύση αρκετές φορές .... με το γνωστό όπως είδαμε παραπάνω πρόβλημα το ζόρισμα και τελικά την καταστροφή της αντίστασης προθέρμανσης. Οπότε το "τέλειο ιδανικό" του θα είναι να δουλεύει στα τ.μ που όρισε ο κατασκευαστής για την συγκεκριμένη σόμπα π.χ. τα 60 τμ. Όπου εκεί θα έχουμε ομαλή και συνεχιζόμενη καύση της σόμπας .... χωρίς να ζορίζει την αντίσταση προθέρμανσης. και τις πολλές παύσεις και εναύσεις του καυστήρα.

Οι πολλές (παύσεις - εναύσεις) .. έχουν και ένα άλλο κακό .
Δοκίμασα έναν μετρητή κατανάλωσης ρεύματος ... για να δω τι κατανάλωση έχει σε ρεύμα (σε ζωντανό χρόνο) η συσκευή .

1)Όταν την ξεκινάω για πρώτη φορά για να την ανάψω την σόμπα .... η αντίσταση (προθέρμανσης) και οι συνολικές υπόλοιπες λειτουργίες (βεντιλατέρ - μύλος κτλ) ... μου δείχνουν 300 - 350 W συνολική κατανάλωση. Και όσο διαρκεί (η προθέρμανση ) και μέχρι να ανάψουν τελικά τα πελετ .
2) Μόλις ανάψει η φωτιά από εκεί και ύστερα δουλεύει μόνιμα στα 50W κατανάλωση ... (δηλαδή η κατανάλωση μόνο του μύλου - ανεμιστήρων κτλ) .. 





> σιγουρα τοσο καιρο θα την ξερεις καλα να την χρησιμοποιεις.



Οοουυυυ !! αν την ξέρω καλά λέειιιιι !! Την ξεγύμνωσα στην κυριολεξία όλην την σόμπα ! (τώρα που έψαχνα και ανίχνευσα την βλάβη για την αντίσταση προθέρμανσης) .... και μέχρι να έρθει το ανταλλακτικό ... είπα ας την κάνω με την ευκαιρία μια "εξερεύνηση" να δω τι "εντόσθια" έχει μέσα και να καταλάβω πως ακριβώς λειτουργεί .
Εξέτασα τον μύλο πρώτα από όλα .... μετά τα βεντιλατέρια (είσοδος αέρα - έξοδος αέρα ) ... και κάτι χαζομάρες δήθεν ασφαλείας όπου είχε μέχρι και αισθητήρα δίπλα στον "τενεκέ" όπου είναι αποθηκευμένα τα πελετ μπας και αρπάξουν αυτά φωτιά? .... εδώ είπα τι μ@@@ες είναι αυτές.
Τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη ... πλακέτα καντράν δεν τα πείραξα καθώς εκεί δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά 

Εξέτασα περισσότερο τα "μηχανουργικά μέρη" ... π.χ. τον μύλο , τους ανεμιστήρες κτλ. και πως ακριβώς είναι φτιαγμένο εσωτερικά ολόκληρο το "καμίνι" χώρος καύσης και κυκλοφορίας του αέρα κτλ ..... μόλις τον είδα τον καυστήρα εξ ολοκλήρου ... είπα μέσα μου .... καλά ρε συ ανόητε για αυτόν τον "τενεκέ" πλήρωσες 1000 και πλέον ευρώ ?  :Brick wall:  :Hammer:

----------


## vasilllis

κατι τετοιο ειναι ?   http://www.homedepot.com/buy/us-stov...l#.UN2FrnYu05Y

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όχι δεν είναι τέτοιος ο αναφλεκτήρας .... τέτοια βλέπω πολλά ... σαν και το παρακάτω
http://www.promex.gr/products/eksart..._pellet_pel111

Αλλά ο δικός μου αναφλεκτήρας είναι όπως στο σκίτσο παρακάτω που μοιάζει σαν αντίσταση από πλυντήριο (πολύ μικρή) 14 εκατοστά μόνο
Αναφλεκτήρας.JPG
Το μόνο που θυμάμαι όταν πήγα το δείγμα της αντίστασης που χάλασε , στον καταστηματάρχη που λέει ότι θα προσπαθήσει να την βρεί .... είναι ότι ο ίδιος ο καταστηματάρχης είπε προς λέξη ότι του θυμίζει αυτή η αντίσταση σαν τις αντιστάσεις λέει που βάζουν στην υποδοχή σε κάποια σώματα καλοριφέρ για να ζεσταίνουν νερό ! .... και γιαυτό λέει ότι είναι και ακριβά !.....τέλος πάντων δεν κατάλαβα λέξη από αυτά .... αλλά ας δούμε αν θα βρεθεί κάτι.

----------


## vasilllis

> Όχι δεν είναι τέτοιος ο αναφλεκτήρας .... τέτοια βλέπω πολλά ... σαν και το παρακάτω
> http://www.promex.gr/products/eksart..._pellet_pel111
> 
> Αλλά ο δικός μου αναφλεκτήρας είναι όπως στο σκίτσο παρακάτω που μοιάζει σαν αντίσταση από πλυντήριο (πολύ μικρή) 14 εκατοστά μόνο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40231
> Το μόνο που θυμάμαι όταν πήγα το δείγμα της αντίστασης που χάλασε , στον καταστηματάρχη που λέει ότι θα προσπαθήσει να την βρεί .... είναι ότι ο ίδιος ο καταστηματάρχης είπε προς λέξη ότι του θυμίζει αυτή η αντίσταση σαν τις αντιστάσεις λέει που βάζουν στην υποδοχή σε κάποια σώματα καλοριφέρ για να ζεσταίνουν νερό ! .... και γιαυτό λέει ότι είναι και ακριβά !.....τέλος πάντων δεν κατάλαβα λέξη από αυτά .... αλλά ας δούμε αν θα βρεθεί κάτι.



Μου φαινεται οτι παει να σου πιασει τον κωλο ,χωρις παρεξηγηση.
Αν εχεις χρονο πηγαινε σε καποιον που κατασκευαζει αντιστασεις.πανω απο 20€ δεν προκειται να σου πει,και παρα πολλα λεω.Ακομα και με αυτο σχεδιο που εχεις ,αν ξερεις ισχυ και το σπειρωμα ,να σου δωσω ενα τηλ.απο ερω μηπως μπορει να σε εξυπηρετησουν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αυτό είπα και εγώ . αλλά δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή .... στην χειρότερη περίπτωση αν δεν μου βρει τον σωστό αναφλεκτήρα . ίσως να πειραματιστώ και να βάλω κάποιους από τους προηγούμενους που είδαμε στα Link φαίνονται πιο "σοβαρά" σε ποιότητα απλά δεν έχουν πάσα όπως περιέγραψα στο σκίτσο για να κουμπώσει και θα πρέπει να τροποποιήσω την υποδοχή. 300W είναι ο δικός μου αναφλεκτήρας , και επίσης 300W είναι και στα Link που είδαμε παραπάνω ... μόνο που αυτές του Link δείχνουν και ανοξείδωτες και πιο εγγυημένες .... αφού η δική μου , το "σώμα" του είναι σίδερο απλό μαύρο όπως ακριβώς οι αντιστάσεις του φούρνου κουζίνας.

Και λίγα ερασιτεχνικά ενδιαφέροντα..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DciiJfNKPmM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnxc3GCLb4M

----------


## vasilllis

> Αυτό είπα και εγώ . αλλά δεν είχα άλλη επιλογή .... στην χειρότερη περίπτωση αν δεν μου βρει τον σωστό αναφλεκτήρα . ίσως να πειραματιστώ και να βάλω κάποιους από τους προηγούμενους που είδαμε στα Link φαίνονται πιο "σοβαρά" σε ποιότητα απλά δεν έχουν πάσα όπως περιέγραψα στο σκίτσο για να κουμπώσει και θα πρέπει να τροποποιήσω την υποδοχή. 300W είναι ο δικός μου αναφλεκτήρας , και επίσης 300W είναι και στα Link που είδαμε παραπάνω ... μόνο που αυτές του Link δείχνουν και ανοξείδωτες και πιο εγγυημένες .... αφού η δική μου , το "σώμα" του είναι σίδερο απλό μαύρο όπως ακριβώς οι αντιστάσεις του φούρνου κουζίνας.
> 
> Και λίγα ερασιτεχνικά ενδιαφέροντα..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DciiJfNKPmM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnxc3GCLb4M



Πετρο δεν χρειαζεται να τροποιησεις τιποτα.βρες ενα καταστημα που φτιαχνει αντιστασεις.Να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις αντισταση τετοιο στυλ με 1 1/4 σπειρωμα 1500w μαζι με θερμοστατη την αγοραζω 25€ (σαν των θερμοσιφωνων).
Ουτε και το ανοξειδωτο παιζει ρολο.ΑΝ εχει σχεση μονο απο τη ειναι το συρμα ,γιατι διαβασα οτι ειναι μεχρι 800 βαθμους.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για ενημέρωση ... έψαξα παντού για τον αναφλεκτήρα . είτε στο ιντερνέτ . είτε από τον καταστηματάρχη (φίλος) . όπου και ο ίδιος επικοινώνησε με τον προμηθευτή του . Όπου και πάλι αυτοί οι (προμηθευτές) λένε (εδώ και 3 βδομάδες) ότι θα την φέρουν από το εξωτερικό (και ίσως από άλλον πλανήτη ) .  :Hammer: 
Διαπίστωσα συνολικά ότι όσον αφορά στις σόμπες Pellet Solara και όσον αφορά για ανταλλακτικά για αυτές όταν τυχόν τα χρειαστούμε (είτε αναφλεκτήρα είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο χαλάσει) ... δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά.
Αυτά προς έγκυρη ενημέρωση...
Προς το παρόν βολεύομαι με ανάφλεξη (με βαμβάκι /οινόπνευμα) και ανέβασμα του θερμοστάτη σε υψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες για να μην σβήσει .
Και αν τυχόν χαλάσει ο μύλος ... ίσως να προσθέσω και κάποια μανιβέλα να τα σπρώχνω (τα καύσιμα ) ο ίδιος . :Brick wall:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και κάτι ενδιαφέρον για τους πελετο - λάτρεις .... καύσιμο από αγριο-αγκινάρα !

http://arahova.wordpress.com/2011/02...F%CF%84%CF%81/

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ... αυτά τα εργοστάσια στην Ελλάδα που φτιάχνουν αυτά τα πέλετ από αγριοαγκινάρα . ποια μέρη του φυτού χρησιμοποιούν? όλο? ή επιλεγμένα μέρη?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Και κάτι ενδιαφέρον για τους πελετο - λάτρεις .... καύσιμο από αγριο-αγκινάρα !
> 
> http://arahova.wordpress.com/2011/02...F%CF%84%CF%81/
> 
> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ... αυτά τα εργοστάσια στην Ελλάδα που φτιάχνουν αυτά τα πέλετ από αγριοαγκινάρα . ποια μέρη του φυτού χρησιμοποιούν? όλο? ή επιλεγμένα μέρη?



Η αγριαγκινάρα είναι πολυετές φυτό (περί τα 12~15 χρόνια) και θερίζεται κάθε χρόνο τον Σεπτέμβιο και φυσικά χησιμοποιείται όλο το φυτό για την παραγωγή pellet. Στην Αυστρία κάνουν δύο συγκομιδές. Η μία κατά τον Ιούνιο και παίρνουν μόνο τον σπόρο από την κορυφή του φυτύ για την παρασκευή βιοντίζελ. Το υπόλοιπο φυτό θερίζεται τον Σεπέμβριο για την παραγωγή pellet.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η αγριαγκινάρα είναι πολυετές φυτό (περί τα 12~15 χρόνια) και θερίζεται κάθε χρόνο τον Σεπτέμβιο και φυσικά χησιμοποιείται όλο το φυτό για την παραγωγή pellet. Στην Αυστρία κάνουν δύο συγκομιδές. Η μία κατά τον Ιούνιο και παίρνουν μόνο τον σπόρο από την κορυφή του φυτύ για την παρασκευή βιοντίζελ. Το υπόλοιπο φυτό θερίζεται τον Σεπέμβριο για την παραγωγή pellet.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ... και έχουμε εδώ κάτι Μπαΐρια ξερικά και λέγαμε τι να τα κάνουμε αυτά ... ενώ στην ουσία είναι σαν να έχουμε πετρελαιοπηγές εδώ ! Δεν πιστεύω οι Τούρκοι να θέσουν θέμα ΑΟΖ και στα χωράφια μας... :Lol:

----------


## arel

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση ... και έχουμε εδώ κάτι Μπαΐρια ξερικά και λέγαμε τι να τα κάνουμε αυτά ... ενώ στην ουσία είναι σαν να έχουμε πετρελαιοπηγές εδώ ! Δεν πιστεύω οι Τούρκοι να θέσουν θέμα ΑΟΖ και στα χωράφια μας...



για ΑΟΖ όχι, αλλά τώρα που πήρε τα πάνω του θα σε πνίξουν στις καταχωρίσεις online και "χαρτί Α4μαρινάκη" οι 300 για να μην ορθοποδίσεις κατά προσταγές γερμανών που ξοδεύονται στις υποδομές κλιματολογικά για το αέριο και εν συνεχεία στις ανεμογεννήτριες που θα φορτίζουν τα τροχοφόρα αλλά όχι πλέον με τις παλιές τιμές που αναρτούν κατά το marketing αυτών..

----------


## arel

σήμερα συμφέρει πλέον το pellet ?

160€ πώληση ο τόνος με φόρτωση και λιανοπωλητή στη βουλγαρία 50 σακιά pellet, 750kg αγόρασα με 120€, 2,4€ το σακί. τέλη ιουλίου 21 
225€ πώληση ο τόνος λιανοπωλητή στη βουλγαρία, 3,38€ το σακί. τέλη αυγούστου 21
230€ πώληση ο τόνος με αποθήκευση στο χώρο σου λιανοπωλητής 3,45€ το σακί. στα τέλη αυγούστου 21
225€ πώληση ο τόνος με παράδοση στο πεζοδρόμιο +10€ η παλέτα λιανοπωλητής. 67 σακιά, 3,53€ το σακί. αρχές σεπτεμβρίου 21
324€ πώληση ο τόνος με παράδοση άγνωστη, λιανοπωλητής. 4,86€ το σακί. αρχές δεκεμβρίου 21 


οι παραδόσεις στους λιανοπωλητές γίνονται απο γειτονικές χώρες με αποστάσεις 400km με 500km περίπου τα πιο απόμακρα.
με εργασιακά κόστη ίδια με τα περσινά, δηλαδή με λιανική στα 160€ ο τόνος στο τόπο παραγωγής τους.
ποίοι υπέκυψαν στην αποδοχή των ανατιμήσεων ;

----------


## johnnyb

> σήμερα συμφέρει πλέον το pellet ?
> 
> 160€ πώληση ο τόνος με φόρτωση και λιανοπωλητή στη βουλγαρία 50 σακιά pellet, 750kg αγόρασα με 120€, 2,4€ το σακί. τέλη ιουλίου 21 
> 225€ πώληση ο τόνος λιανοπωλητή στη βουλγαρία, 3,38€ το σακί. τέλη αυγούστου 21
> 230€ πώληση ο τόνος με αποθήκευση στο χώρο σου λιανοπωλητής 3,45€ το σακί. στα τέλη αυγούστου 21
> 225€ πώληση ο τόνος με παράδοση στο πεζοδρόμιο +10€ η παλέτα λιανοπωλητής. 67 σακιά, 3,53€ το σακί. αρχές σεπτεμβρίου 21
> 324€ πώληση ο τόνος με παράδοση άγνωστη, λιανοπωλητής. 4,86€ το σακί. αρχές δεκεμβρίου 21 
> 
> 
> ...



Δεκεμβρη ποτε δε συνεφερε να παρεις πελλετ , γενικα  μετα απο τα μεσα καλοκαιριου η τιμη παει αλλου Τωρα με την ανατιμηση  των αλλων καυσιμων δεν ειναι να το συζηταμε καν. 
Το σωστοτερο  με βαση το πρωτο που εγραψες (το κανει αρκετος κοσμος ) ειναι συνεννοηση 2-3 ατομων και παραγγελια μεγαλης ποσοτητας πελλετ   με φορτηγο   απο εξω

----------


## arel

> Δεκεμβρη ποτε δε συνεφερε να παρεις πελλετ , γενικα  μετα απο τα μεσα καλοκαιριου η τιμη παει αλλου Τωρα με την ανατιμηση  των αλλων καυσιμων δεν ειναι να το συζηταμε καν. 
> Το σωστοτερο  με βαση το πρωτο που εγραψες (το κανει αρκετος κοσμος ) ειναι συνεννοηση 2-3 ατομων και παραγγελια μεγαλης ποσοτητας πελλετ   με φορτηγο   απο εξω



 αγορά δεκέμβρι φυσικά και όχι απλή ενημέρωση τιμής
περί ομαδικής αγοράς το καταχείμωνο αν και συμφωνούν πολλοί το καλοκαίρι όμως κανείς, 
θέμα αποτελούσαν οι  24 τόνοι του φορτηγού σε ποιανού το όνομα θα εκδιδόταν το τιμολόγιο,
πλέον βαρέθηκα ούτε το αναφέρω.

----------

johnnyb (07-12-21)

----------

